# Beoplay A1 Portable Bluetooth Speakers



## divefroggy

Hi Folks,
  
 B&O has released a new, shiny and round Bluetooth portable speaker.
  
 For those who are intested in getting a portable speaker. I for one, am very interested. 
  
  
 DIMENSION: 4.8cm x 13.3cm
  
 WEIGHT: 0.6kg (1.3lb)
  
 CONNECTIVITY: 1 x 3.5mm Mini-Jack, 1 x USB-C for charging (up to 3A) and speaker phone
  
 STEREO PAIRING: Wireless stereo pairing to wireless connect two Beoplay A1 speakers.
  
 BLUETOOTH: Bluetooth 4.2, ADK 4.0
  
 POWER AMPLIFIER: 2 x 30W Class D for woofer and tweeter, 2 x 140W peak power
  
 FREQUENCY: 60 - 24.000Hz
  
 BATTERY: Up to 24 hours playback at moderate listening level. Built-in, rechargeable, 7,4V, 2200mAh, Li-Ion
  
 MORE INFO: HERE
  

 MOSS GREEN

  

 NATURAL


----------



## divefroggy

Has anyone purchased or did a test on this speaker? Any reviews from users?


----------



## sabloke

My moss green A1 is hours away, on the van with DHL courier. I'll post my impressions within a couple of days. Paid AU$318 delivered by eGlobal from HK to Australia.


----------



## divefroggy

sabloke said:


> My moss green A1 is hours away, on the van with DHL courier. I'll post my impressions within a couple of days. Paid AU$318 delivered by eGlobal from HK to Australia.


 

 That's awesome! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## sabloke

Can't wait to hook it up to the Mojo and have a listen, ha ha! Onkyo DP-X1 - Chord Mojo - Lavri silver cable - B&O BeoPlay A1, definition of overkill  Need to find out if the hiss people talk about is due to Bluetooth DAC or its the amp. 

One hour or so to wait for delivery...


----------



## sabloke

OK people, the A1 is the real deal! Amazing sound, as expected and more. Deep bass, voices and mids to die for, highs are lush and not sibilant from what I heard so far. Blows my BRAVEN 710 out of the galaxy. The app works fine, different EQ settings make a difference too. All in all, highly recommended.


----------



## divefroggy

Wow! That's great! I'll be getting one real soon. Thanx for the review.


----------



## sylloxtric

Hi sabloke, how is your experience with battery life on the A1?
  
 I have read and watched reviews and apparently battery life is the only thing going against the A1?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## sabloke

Can't really say as I haven't used it too much. Not concerned at all about this as I've got an Anker 20,100 mAh power bank that can charge on Type C in no time at all. I would say that you can easily get 8-10 hours at mid levels out of it. Funny people are concerned about not getting the advertised 20 hours or whatever out of the A1 when their phone won't stream for more than 4-5 hours anyway


----------



## sabloke

EBay cheap A1 case, some AUD$17.00 delivered from China. Good quality and snug fit. The lid has perforations so you can listen with the case zippered up and while doing so the sound changes a bit, I don't think that's an issue outdoors where you want your device protected.


----------



## sabloke

Obviously not leather at this price but the case is well made and fits perfectly offering way more protection than a cloth bag.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Travel-PU-Case-Bag-Cover-For-B-O-Bang-Olufsen-BeoPlay-BO-A1Bluetooth-Speaker-/162099336499?var=&hash=item25bddf9533mUNV1yf1XLUXoETazPlHM7w


----------



## divefroggy

Nice case. Did you use it together with the B&O App? Any difference in the sound?


----------



## sabloke

Sure do! The EQ is a peach!


----------



## sabloke

Best sound comparison tool, ever! Clavinetjunkie, you legend!!!
  
 http://switcher.oluvsgadgets.net/


----------



## RockBastard

Does your unit also have a hint of white noise? (thanks)


----------



## Gediminas

rockbastard said:


> Does your unit also have a hint of white noise? (thanks)




Yes, at least mine does. I've contacted B&O and they replied with following message:

We can confirm that the BeoPlay A1 when it's turned ON (product indicator solid white) and no music is playing will output a very low noise. The noise can be heard if you move your ear very close to where the tweeter is located (a inch left from the leather band). When The BeoPlay A1 is OFF (product indicator is off) no noise from the speaker can be heard.

The "noise" heard is what we call "the noise floor" - which is a compromise between the maximum Sound Pressure Level (SPL) and audible noise in paused music Signal to Noise (S/N).


----------



## abm0

gediminas said:


> The "noise" heard is what we call "the noise floor" - which is a compromise between the maximum Sound Pressure Level (SPL) and audible noise in paused music Signal to Noise (S/N).


 
 The "noise floor" is a more general concept encompassing all noise reaching your speakers from all sources and preventing useful signal at the same level as the total noise (i.e. very quiet) from being heard clearly.

 The noise generated in an active speaker setup when no audio signal is coming in is more specifically called "self-noise", as it's generated by the enclosed amplifier.


----------



## OkayKun

Hey people quick question about the A1's white noise, even though the threat is a bit older...

Can you confirm that the white noise is still audible from 2 feet away and more?
I sit around 1,5 m away from the A1 and the white noise is turning me a bit crazy ... there a loud white noise and a less loud one, it switches back and forth and jumps to a louder hiss and a quieter. Wouldn't be a problem if it stayed with the quieter one but I can clearly hear it switching back and forth. No Bluetooth involved, it's connnected with 3,5mm jack.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Got the new Beoplay P2.  Way smaller and lighter than the A1.   Fits into a pocket or briefcase pretty easily.   Sounds pretty good so far, less bass than the A1 when I tested it in the store.   To be expected given the smaller size.

Only problem so far is that the volume level seems very low when used as a speakerphone.  Not sure if there is a workaround, but if it can't go louder as a phone, will need to return it.


----------



## All Day Breakfast

I've had the A1 for about 2 weeks. I'm very impressed by the bass and overall neutrality. The bass really shines when the speaker is placed near a room corner, it goes surprisingly and satisfyingly deep with no blooming. Can't comment on battery life because of my usage pattern. I haven't noticed any white noise when nothing is playing as I generally use mine to listen to music. Very enjoyable speaker!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Resurrecting a dead thread... anyone using one of these with the 3.5mm input and finding it really hard to drive/quiet? Or did I receive a faulty unit?


----------



## Oliver Carstens

OkayKun said:


> Hey people quick question about the A1's white noise, even though the threat is a bit older...
> 
> Can you confirm that the white noise is still audible from 2 feet away and more?
> I sit around 1,5 m away from the A1 and the white noise is turning me a bit crazy ... there a loud white noise and a less loud one, it switches back and forth and jumps to a louder hiss and a quieter. Wouldn't be a problem if it stayed with the quieter one but I can clearly hear it switching back and forth. No Bluetooth involved, it's connnected with 3,5mm jack.


Can confirm that! Mine doesn't switch back and forth like that though, just stays at the same level.


----------

